
Nickel-78 is a ‘doubly magic’ isotope, supercomputing calculations confirm - renafowler
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6943.html
======
dekhn
I would have commented on the original site to get the attention of the
author, but they don't seem to support comments (Science Bulletin seems to be
little more than a press release repeater).

Computer simulations of physical systems cannot "confirm" anything. They
"predict" things, which are then "confirmed" by experiment.

